# Council Tax



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

This might be a silly question as there is no mention of this in any forum. However i am going to ask anyway. Just to be sure

In Dubai or Abu Dhabi do you have coucil tax or something similar to that of the English Council tax?  can anyone explain it to me or point me in the direction to get the information?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a municipality tax which you have to pay in Dubai.

This is 5% of the annual rent of a property and is added to your DEWA bill monthly (12 installments)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are renting a property here, you also pay 5% of the rental price ( divided into 12 monthly payments) to the Municipality.
These charges are added onto your DEWA bills.


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Wow thank you for the quick reply  That is great! 

It definatly gives me some buzz words to get more info.

Really appreciated


----------



## sayfur79 (Nov 27, 2008)

is the DEWA bill managed by the landlord/agent or does the tenant have to pay for it separately? (i.e not included in rent)

What is a DEWA bill aswell??

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

DEWA is Dubai Electricity Water Authority.

The bills generally come straight to you ( the renter ) monthly.
It includes charges for water, electricity, sewage and municipality fees.


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

*Dewa*

Hi Sayfur,

Just did a google search on that myself DEWA stands for Dubai Electricity and Water Authority. If you google "DEWA, Dubai" it come up with official webiste. Still haven't quite got my head round it. But once i have worked it out i'll make sure i post the answer.

Official info on Municipality is 
In most of the emirates, tax is payable by residents to the annual rent of residential property at a rate of 5 per cent 

A property tax is charged in Abu Dhabi 5 per cent of the annual rental of the residence of the person whose name appears on the licence.

In Dubai, all residential properties are subject to an annual property tax payable to the Dubai Municipality. The amount of tax payable depends upon the employment status of the tenant. All professional, managerial and other senior employees in commercial, professional and industrial sectors are charged at the rate of 5 per cent of the annual rent of their property,

Whilst it is the tenant’s obligation to pay the property tax, the Dubai Municipality will often collect the tax from the tenant’s employer through the Department of Economic Development at the time of issuing or at the annual renewal of the employer’s trade licence.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

While we're on the subject, I pay my DEWA bill using the online thing, it has a column for housing, which I assume is my municipality fees as they dont appear anywhere else, but it shows as no charge? I'm guessing its not free!!! do I need to ask to be charged it?


----------



## Whoppit (Dec 15, 2008)

If i understand it correctly from my research this afternoon. 

It might be directly collected from your employer or your landlord might have included it rental. If i was were you i would check with them 1st.

Then again i am a newby so the otheres on here might be able to give you better advice.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok just checked, not included in my rent..... must be free!!!!!!!! (if only)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't you love this tax free lifestyle.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i bet by this time next year andy we will be paying huge taxes.... dubai needs money from somewhere other than abu......


----------

